# Full Ranger Animal Companion list



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is to list all of the addtional Ranger animal companion choices aside from the limited list given in the class entry.  Animals will be listed with the source in ().  Paizo sources only, please.  This is what we have so far:

Roc (Bestiary I)


Also, a general rule from Bestiary I:
[sblock]







			
				Bestiary I said:
			
		

> The Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook presents druids and rangers with a wide selection of animal companion choices, but this section by no means covers the entirety of animals available as companions. Numerous Additional animals are presented in this book, and in each case, rules for using then as companions are included.[/sblock]
> 
> Please help me complete the list for easy reference.


----------



## Dingo333 (Jul 13, 2011)

RAW in the bestiary 1:



> The_ Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook_ presents druids and rangers with a wide selection of animal companion choices, but this section by no means covers the entirety of animals available as companions. Numerous Additional animals are presented in this book, and in each case, rules for using then as companions are included.




By this, I would take it to mean any animal in this book with stats for an animal companion are available to both a druid and a ranger (along with any one else who can get a companion, should more people be able to do that down the line)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 13, 2011)

That's nice, I'll put that in the OP.  I was curious if any other monsters specifically said Druids or Rangers can take them as animal companions like the Roc does, though.


----------



## ydirbut (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait, I thought that the ranger could not select freely from the Druid's list of animal companions; that he was restricted to the list at Ranger - Pathfinder_OGC .


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 13, 2011)

But in the Bestiaries that followed, a whole slew of new companion options were given given, some explicitly mentioning rangers selecting them, along with the quoteDingo provided.  Seriously, it's atrocious to think that with all these new options coming out the Druid gets access to them all but the Ranger is forever stuck with the same small crappy list, never to be expanded upon at all.

And yes, I'm aware this is how PF Society rules it (ie, sucks to be a Ranger).  Not everyone plays in PFS thankfully.


----------



## ydirbut (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh ok. Yeah, I never understood why the Ranger had a limited selection either.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 13, 2011)

Me either.  Especially when other classes like Cleric and Inquisitor can pick up an animal companion (Animal domain) without such restrictions.  Rangers are less well connected to nature than them?  REALLY?

If I were DM, I'd just wave that stupid restriction entirely.  But for RAw purposes, it's nice to have info on what you can use even in the strictest by-the-book DM's game.


----------

